
Ship of horrors: life and death on the lawless high seas - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/12/ship-of-horrors-deep-sea-fishing-oyang-70-new-zealand
======
uuuuuu
His book was horrifyingly interesting. Today I got annoyed by something stupid
that Slack fails at but is easy in email. Then I realized I could be working
on a Thai fishing boat and Slack suddenly seemed totally adequate.

------
yummypaint
Yet another good reason to not buy fish

